# New process for visa applications within UK



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

We have been watching for some time the news on a change in the process for applying for visas from within the UK. This link gives a very detailed analysis of the procedure. It comes on stream during November. 

https://legalcentre.org/files/UK_UK_New_Services_Oct_2018.pdf


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

Great news. Thanks.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Any impressions? The process looks a bit scary to me!


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah. I thought we were to apply for pre-settled status first and 5 years later for settled status. Can't find it on there. 
Confusing.
Enter and register using freedom of movement EU regulations. Get the above. 
OR
Enter using domestic law. Get LTR and 5 years later get ILTR. ?????

Shoot. Must get a lawyer.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Ukkram said:


> Yeah. I thought we were to apply for pre-settled status first and 5 years later for settled status. Can't find it on there.
> Confusing.
> Enter and register using freedom of movement EU regulations. Get the above.
> OR
> ...


Currently, the new system - UKVCAS - is only for those IN the UK applying for new/extentions to visas.

Those wishing to ENTER the UK cannot use new system until Jan 2019


----------



## Toby1988 (Jul 6, 2016)

It’s good that they’ve got Bournemouth in there which is where we live as an enhanced service point however I would want a same day decision . Guess everyone need bit more clarity on this. #waiting


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

We do need more information really but it looks like there is a 'next day' decision so not too bad.


----------



## MichealP (Oct 25, 2018)

What is about the looming Brexit? 
Those are the rules which will be changed first according to the political will IMHO. 
Brexit happend mostly due to immigration I think.

Even so most immigration will still come as they are from former colonies.


----------



## Touchline Dad (Mar 28, 2014)

All I know is I'm glad I don't apply for ILR until June...My head is spinning..


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

Adding more options and getting rid of the one option most people prefer, Premium Service Centres...yep really makes sense... I dont think...

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

Touchline Dad said:


> All I know is I'm glad I don't apply for ILR until June...My head is spinning..


Plus there will undoubtedly be a ton of issues and the inevitable big mess to start with...

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

MichealP said:


> What is about the looming Brexit?
> Those are the rules which will be changed first according to the political will IMHO.
> Brexit happend mostly due to immigration I think.
> 
> Even so most immigration will still come as they are from former colonies.


No pal. We are from South Africa and have to go through the same hoops as a Chinaman or Russian. Commonwealth countries do not get free tickets to the UK.


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

Shame they've got rid of premium service centres, and selfishly it's a shame that Sheffield is no longer a location. Having said that, saving £500 because I can upload my own documents and knowing they won't be mislaid/lost is a nice thought:

"Customers will be able to ‘self-upload’ their supporting documents (e.g. from home or office); and there will be self-service biometric kiosks available in service centres, making the process quicker."

We're not extending my wife's FLR(M) for over a year, so I'll be keeping a close eye on how this plays out.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi All.
We have paid and booked a peo croydon appointment for the 23rd of November do you think it will still go ahead as planned or would they switch us to the new service. Getting worried now... just want to get hubbys ilr done with.
No wonder why I couldn't find any dates to change the appointment glad I booked it when I did.
Any thoughts would be highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you read the link it says:

During the period of 5th November – 29th November, the majority of customers can choose whether
to enrol their biometrics and submit their documents via these new centres or use the existing
processes via Premium Service Centres.
• 29th November: Premium Service Centres will close


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

I read it, but what I wasn't sure of was if the process will be the same ie get the decision the same day as the current process or would they implement the new system at the peo appointment and just submit documents and wait for decision after a few days.
Thanks for your reply


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It says "using the existing processes". I think that's pretty clear.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

I subscribe to e-news from Home Office and last week I received an email stating that all new EU immigrants and their family members should do nothing until after 30 March of 2019. Now I'm even more confused.

QUOTE
_
This is the latest information on the EU Settlement Scheme for EU citizens in the UK. You are receiving this because you have requested email updates from the UK government.

The Home Office has been working to develop a new scheme which allows resident EU citizens and their family members to obtain the UK immigration status they will need in order to remain here permanently.

The EU Settlement Scheme will be fully open by 30 March next year. EU citizens and their family members will have until 30 June 2021 to apply, in line with the draft Withdrawal Agreement_.
/QUOTE


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

Ukkram said:


> I subscribe to e-news from Home Office and last week I received an email stating that all new EU immigrants and their family members should do nothing until after 30 March of 2019. Now I'm even more confused.
> 
> QUOTE
> _
> ...


Thats pretty clear for a HO comms. If your EU then youve got from 30/03/18 to 30/06/21...not really confusing

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

Msia12 said:


> Thats pretty clear for a HO comms. If your EU then youve got from 30/03/18 to 30/06/21...not really confusing
> 
> Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


I'm EU but the confusing part is the "family" members. My wife is non EU. The email states that she must sit on her hands until after 30 March 2019 and can do so until mid 2021. This surely is not correct.


----------



## ctyler (Feb 21, 2016)

Ukkram said:


> I'm EU but the confusing part is the "family" members. My wife is non EU. The email states that she must sit on her hands until after 30 March 2019 and can do so until mid 2021. This surely is not correct.


As far as I understand, she is also considered EU for immigration purposes, as her visa is not related to domestic rules, but EU rules.


----------



## rahimahmed (May 22, 2016)

*new system for visa applications made within the UK*

UK Visas and Immigration is about to launch a new system for visa applications made within the UK

https://www.freemovement.org.uk/new...116266029&mc_cid=f83e841848&mc_eid=9a2e83d8cc

Home Office has sent a revised presentation on the changes to the Immigration Law Practitioners’ Association https://www.freemovement.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/18.11.02-FES-External-Stakeholderpack.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

rahimahmed said:


> UK Visas and Immigration is about to launch a new system for visa applications made within the UK
> 
> https://www.freemovement.org.uk/new...116266029&mc_cid=f83e841848&mc_eid=9a2e83d8cc
> 
> ...


We've been discussing this for a couple of weeks now. 

The latest update is here:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...-living-uk/1466186-important-information.html


----------



## elizaryan (Jul 20, 2017)

Thought I would weight in on this discussion. I have been prepping my application for SET (M) which I am now eligible to submit as my current FLR (M) expires 6th Dec. 

I found the online application to work very well and it largely mirrors all the questions that were on the previous paper form (which I had prepped already not knowing the system would move online). The online process is easier in that it is less confusing which sections can be left out on the paper form, whereas the online options eliminate sections based on previous answers, etc. I found it to be largely intuitive.

The only issue I have found so far, is that I distinctly remember answering a section about "Other reasons to request to remain in the UK" or something like that (which on the paper form is just a write-in blank box). I am unable to find it by renavigating the online system so I can't recall exactly what it said, which is frustrating as I like to check everything through with my husband to make sure I haven't made any mistakes. I think it is a glitch and I'll try to bring it up at my appointment (and/or discuss it in the feedback survey). 

Can you guys advise on this section? I was understanding that it would be good to talk about my role in raising our British citizen children because whilst I will be successful in being granted ILR, should my marriage break down or something crazy happen that would make the UK want to revoke this, having NOT put other reasons for wanting to remain in the UK means that it would be easier for them to do that. Is that kind of right?

I vaguely remember from filling it out online that it suggested providing documents related to our children, such as their birth certificates, correspondence about them to myself and my husband at our address, etc. But again, I can't seem to find the section when I am reviewing the application. 

I am ready to submit my application after I go get bank statements today, so that's when I will know about booking the new UKCVAS appointment process (we have already decided not to use the old postal service which is optional until 29th Nov). I'll update again once I've gotten through the next step.

Best
Liza


----------



## shukjag (Mar 2, 2016)

Has anyone seen new appointment process being rolled out for FLR(M) application following the new online form being floated on 9th Nov?


----------



## davidfred85 (Jan 6, 2016)

I haven't but I hope it comes out, our spouse visa expires on December 17th. And my payslips and bank statement arrive are too close to Nov 29th to risk getting a PSC appointment before then.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Replying to Elizaryan. Thanks for the information. I recall on our FLR(M) paper form, that we filled in that box to which you refer as the instructions on the first page indicated you should do so as you would not be able to appeal on any human rights grounds that were not mentioned in that box. My understanding of the new form is that there are questions regarding whether you would be able to return to your home country if you had to leave. I guess you need to include there any reasons why you need to stay! The problem with online forms is that only applicants can see the questions and so we rely on them to let us know what questions are included in the form. The alternative would be to write a covering letter and upload that with your documents, if that is an option.


----------



## elizaryan (Jul 20, 2017)

Oh my goodness, I just typed out the longest reply ever to show the rest of my process, but it timed out so here I am doing it again!! Probably not going to include as much detail because I'm tired and my 4 year old is still awake, but if anyone has specific questions, I am happy to try and answer them.

Went back to complete my SET (M) application this evening and found the section about the "Other grounds for wanting to remain in the UK" by using the "Back" button from the "Documents" section rather than clicking on one of the other section headings (which are "Start" "Application" "Finances"). So updated all that appropriately. 

Next went forward to the "Declaration", then "Pay". When you get to the payment section, you have to select whether you want to use the new system or the old postal system. We chose the new system. Then you have the option of "Standard service" which is £2408.20 (including fee for one applicant plus £19.20 biometric enrollment fee) and you can expect a decision within 6 months, or the "Super priority" service which is £3018.20 (including biometrics fee) and gives you a decision the next working day. This sounds like the replacement for the Premium Service which is being phased out.

After I selected, I was taken to a Worldpay payment page to enter all my credit card details. I paid and had a moment of panicked irritation because after it looked like it was processing my payment, instead of going to a page saying "Payment Successful" or whatever, it reverted back to the page where you enter the credit card details. So for a minute, I thought it hadn't gone through. But within about 60 seconds, an email pinged through saying my payment was successful and I needed to login again through a link in the email. 

So I did that and was taken to the final section which says "Further Actions". This is where you are offered to link to the UKVCAS Sopra Steria website to "Book an appointment". On that website, there were several options including a VIP service (but I couldn't actually see how exorbitant that was, since there was no price anywhere to be seen!). If you continue to "Book an appointment" it then asks you to put in your post code to see what service points are near you. So far, there are only "Core service points" and "Premium lounges" open, none of which are remotely convenient for us. 

So the saga continues, and I will have to try again next week when there are supposed to be the "Enhanced Service Points" opening near where I live. 

It did say somewhere that I have until 16th Jan to attend an appointment, so I'm not panicking yet. 

Will have to update again, when I am able to actually book an appointment.

Best,
Liza


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for this! I thought there were three options for HO's decision? One that takes six months, one that takes ?8 days and the super priority where you are supposed to hear from them the following day with their decision. Maybe I misunderstood. Good to know you can go back and edit as long as you have not submitted the form. Are you uploading your own documents?


----------



## elizaryan (Jul 20, 2017)

I only saw two options, maybe a third is being rolled out but not available yet?

You can't actually edit your application once you have proceeded past the payment page, it is considered submitted. I got an email from the HO today to that effect. But you can see and print your full application for your records still, I think it said until Jan 23rd or something like that. 

We don't know what the options are for uploading documents vs paying to have them uploaded at the enhanced service point, so we're going to wait and see if we can figure out how much it costs. My husband would prefer to just bring the documents to the appointment and have them deal with it. But it's nice that you can at least retain all your originals!

Liza


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I think if you upload your documents yourself, the appointment to have your biometrics taken is free apart from the cost of the biometrics. If you choose to have the documents uploaded at the appointment, you pay for that service. Either way I would want to be able to see what is successfully uploaded! Someone on another forum attended the premium lounge Centre in London and was impressed with the service. His documents were uploaded and checked. On the other hand, someone else attended an appointment elsewhere and, even though he had uploaded his documents at home, the staff were very confused over the whole process. And he paid for the 24 hour decision and had not heard anything within that time frame! I would hope that as the new system progresses, the process will become more efficient.


----------



## elizaryan (Jul 20, 2017)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> I think if you upload your documents yourself, the appointment to have your biometrics taken is free apart from the cost of the biometrics. If you choose to have the documents uploaded at the appointment, you pay for that service. Either way I would want to be able to see what is successfully uploaded! Someone on another forum attended the premium lounge Centre in London and was impressed with the service. His documents were uploaded and checked. On the other hand, someone else attended an appointment elsewhere and, even though he had uploaded his documents at home, the staff were very confused over the whole process. And he paid for the 24 hour decision and had not heard anything within that time frame! I would hope that as the new system progresses, the process will become more efficient.


I think that is right. My husband wants to pay for the document checking and for them to upload them for us. We don't have a good system for uploading documents ourselves at home, since we don't have a printer/scanner etc. and he doesn't want to do it at his work for privacy reasons. I am also a bit worried about the smoothness of the process, considering the place isn't even open until "the week beginning 19th Nov", but I'm just hoping for the best. It's good they are giving us a grace period of about a month to get to an appointment after submitting the application.

Liza


----------

